# Unusual '46 Cadillac Railcar



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here are a couple of photos of an odd-looking railcar that would make an interesting model.

In early 1946, the Western Maryland purchased 17 assorted highway vehicles "to handle men and material over highways eliminating delays and expediting work" according to the WM documentation. Included in this group was a five-passenger Cadillac Sedan to be used as an Official Car. By 1955, the 1946 Cadillac was no longer appropriate for official use. It was converted to Rail Motor Car #6 in 1956 for a total of $500.00. It was retired in 1968 and sold to a private collector. 



















The railcar is currently owned by the West Virginia Railroad Museum and is being restored in Elkins, West Virginia. For more information on this project, and other restorations currently in-work at the WVRM, see their website at: West Virginia Railroad Museum


----------



## sbaxters4 (Jan 2, 2008)

You are so right !!! That would make a great model!!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

LOOK! They were putting 20+ inch rims on Cadillacs long before this past decade! 

Thats a really cool car. I wonder if the supervisor had has pick of vehicle?


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

With that kind of highrail you could not just get out of the way at any crossing.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

The WM converted lots of vehicles into railcars, I remember seeing several of them over the years, the Caddy pictured above, 
there was a Mercury "Woody" wagon #4 I think, an 52-53 Dodge station wagon, an early 60s Chevy sedan, there was also a VW
bus in the group in the 60s, an a lot I don't remember at the moment... Perhaps the most well-known was their version of a "goose", 
the "Bo-west Jitney", basically it was a 1940 Ford 5 ton truck with bus style body on the truck chassis with flanged steel wheels....
I've got pics of some of this stuff around here somewhere if anybody cares, I could probably scan them and post them...
Paul R...


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure post what you have we all like see pictures


----------



## Zonk (Feb 20, 2008)

Here is one from when I was in Arkansas a few years back... not my choice of color but still a pretty cool car 

 

Matt


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Interesting that both cars have the grilles missing.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are a couple railcars that caught my eye.

The Red one is a early Mini Cooper while I believe the green one is a BMW Isetta.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a few I was to able to locate fairly quickly, and scan to a file, someday I'll have to dig out more...
Paul R...










The WM's version of a "Goose", the Bo-west Jitney, a 40 Ford truck with a windowed box and several doors...










The Ma & Pa's 37 Buick sedan...










WM's 52 Dodge wagon


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay, let me start this post with "DON'T TRY THIS YOURSELF!" I had a friend who grew up in central Pennsylvania, where the population was sparce and rail 
service was held down by a few shortlines that never ran on weekends. He told me that as a teenager, he and his friends would take one of their old 
automobiles to a grade crossing, position the vehicle with its wheels over the rail heads, and let some air out of each tire. He told me that the car could travel 
for miles like that in idle speed. So long as the driver did not brake suddenly or touch the steering wheel, the slightly flattened tires held the rails. Once they 
tired of their adventure, the youths would try to find a grade crossing near a filling station. There they would exit the rails and reinflate the vehicle's tires, 
then go home. 

Again, I wouldn't recommend this, but I now know that this form of "poor man's hi-rail" is possible. 

Best, 
David Meashey


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

*Son-of-a-gun; Missed out on all the fun growing up in Philadelphia*


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Lehigh Valley Railroad, 1966 Plymouth Wagon: 










Scot


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I scrounged around here yesterday and came up with bunch more pictures of the WM's rail traveling vehicles, as well as one of 
their tugboats...
Paul R...










A better pic of the Bo-west Jitney










46-48 Caddy series 75 limo 










This would be about a 63 Chevy impala










Had some Fords too, Econoline Van here...










Ford sedan, de-railed on a WVa mountside !!!










Not exactly a great shot of a Merc "Woody" wagon they had...










Everybody remembers these things, don't they ??










And finally, one of their Tugboats...


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

Here is a two foot gauge Model T. This one is a replica of one built by the Sandy River and Rangely Lakes Railroad in the 20's. This car is on the WW&F railway in Alna Maine. an interesting feature is the jack under the car which lifts it so it can be turned.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

This early version of a motorhome isn't a railcar, but wouldn't it look great if it was? It's a "Hunt House Car" from 1940:


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Genesee & Wyoming Railroad, Retsof, NY:


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Nice old Model A. I like the pickup bed grafted onto the trunk. Hideous orange color though.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Any idea what's on the trailer? I'm guessing a generator or compressor.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Ray

I really have no idea, I just noticed that one of Scot's images didn't display so I figured out which one and why and posted it. I'm sure Scot will know if anyone does.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's a chunky looking Russian railcar or railbus: 











This next item sure is an odd one. It has tires but also has some obvious equipment for operating on rails. The site where I found the image said it was used by the Navy to transport explosives:


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a D&RGW railcar


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I've always been a fan of the VW Draisine


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

BEST[/b]




RAIL[/b]




CAR[/b]




EVER [/b]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

LOL! 

"Push the button, Max!"


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Here's another odd one... an Michellin railbus that was tested in the UK but never adopted. It ran on special rubber tires: 




















And here's a different model of the Michellin railbus:


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I had fun making my Rocket Car.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool rocket car, Jerry!


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, 

I remember when you built that! Outstanding. 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

Really neat photos of railcars posted here. I guess there really is a prototype for Everything! 
I watched that video clip and thought that looked like a fun movie. I showed it to my wife who immedietly recognised it as "the Great Race". We put it on our netflix list and watched it the other night. What a great movie! I had never seen it. 
That model of the rocket car is really neat does it work? 
Push that Button max!


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By W3NZL on 14 Jul 2012 03:15 AM 
 








 
Everybody remembers these things, don't they ??
 


Sure do!


----------

